# How come all these bee master can work without a suit?



## DIXIEROADIE (Sep 5, 2009)

Have you that handle the bees without a suit always done it like that or what? I see people with no suit bees all over them and they must not be getting stung.Do you build up an immunity to the stings?I know the first time I cracked the hive open I was more than a little freaked out,but I stayed calmed and was amazed at how cool the girls are.Now it is hard to keep me away from them,I watch what direction they travel and how they bring in pollen I never would have thought I would love it so much.I just hope I never end up in the hall of shame because of something I failed to do.


----------



## DIXIEROADIE (Sep 5, 2009)

Another dumb question could a person put bee go on the suit or would that have disastrous results? Theory is that if they do not like the smell shouldn`t they stay away from you?I do not seem to be bothered by the smells of the hives I like it.


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

Always worked the bees w/out a suit. Shorts and t-shirt in the summer with a veil to keep them off my face. Yep, I get stung a few times but you do build up a resistance somewhat. In regards to the bee-go have you ever smelled that stuff??? DO NOT put it on your suit, you will end up throwing the suit away, and driving your family and friends away.


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

I work my bees in jeans and long sleeved white shirt, no gloves... veil of course. I usually get stung on the hands. It's just something you decide to get used to. However, if working a particularly "hot" hive, I'll wear gloves. But I don't have or use a bee suit. Some folks wear less than I, but I don't like the idea of them crawling up my shorts, or under a t shirt (sleeves or hem). I don't "mind" taking 3-5 stings while working 14 hives... but I don't care for 5 or 6 from one hive! LOLOL and yes, that has happened... donned the gloves real quick! Next time I went out to that particular hive, it was as docile as could be.
Regards,
Steven


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I'm usually in a veil. Maybe a jacket with a veil. Seldom with gloves unless I really need to dig into a hive or a bunch for a while. I've never been in a whole suit. I don't know about building up a tolerance. Instead, I think you build a routine or a method that reduces the likelihood of being stung needlessly. The big operation beeks don't have time to waste and are somewhat more abrupt in their hive manners for the sake of time. Suits are often more important than for us hobby keepers who can spare the time to keep the bees calm.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

a buddy of mine had the local inspector come over and look at his bees the other day and I went over to watch. the guy walked out to the 5 hives in jeans and a polo shirt and after smoking them, started taking them apart one by one. I think I saw him get stung once on the arm. I wore a veil, shorts, and a tee shirt and had no problems. I think when you get real experienced you learn to move very slowly and methodically and you just get where you can go through a hive without disturbing them. these were not particularly gently bees, not mean, but not gentle. it was amazing to watch

Dave


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

DIXIEROADIE said:


> Another dumb question could a person put bee go on the suit or would that have disastrous results?


I don't know about that, though I wouldn't do it. It is dangerous to drink or inhale in a confined space.

Your best path is to learn to control your self around your bees. Dress up in enough protective equipment to make you comfortable and then take off your gloves and learn to take a few stings.

I work hundreds of hives. There are a very few days out of a year when I don't wear a veil and gloves. I don't like getting stung in the head. That stinger is hard to get out from under your hair. But, when it is warm and sunny and a nectar flow is on I enjoy working the bees w/out veil and gloves. And I always use a smoker.

Experience will let you know what you can get away w/ and what you can't. I know some young guys who work in sneakers and shorts. And not just one or two hives, but 40 or 50 at a time. I'm not comfortable doing that. We all have our own tolerance level and that's okay.

Enjoy your bees.


----------



## scdw43 (Aug 14, 2008)

I use a veil, gloves and a long sleave shirt if I am shaking bess off of combs. Long pants if I am moving bees at night. Other than those times shorts in the summer with a veil. A *little* smoke goes a long way. I want use smoke unless I have to.


----------



## cow pollinater (Dec 5, 2007)

I only suit up if I plan on digging into more than ten hives or if I'm dealing with a hive that had a problem that I came back the next day to fix. More often than not I'm only inspecting one or two hives in shorts and t-shirt with no veil or gloves. I do use smoke and I've found that if I take my time, I get less stings than if I'm suited up and moving fast.:thumbsup:


----------



## DIXIEROADIE (Sep 5, 2009)

I have not gotten my courage to go head first into the hive but I get closer and closer each time.The stings are not that bad it seems like I get more than enough to make me run when in shorts and not messing with them.Ihave learned not to swat at them and move alot slower,this is just my first year having fun with bees.


----------



## tct1w (Jun 6, 2008)

If I just want a quick look I will open them up without anything on but shorts and a shirts. I just get ready to cover my eyes if need be and walk away. I have had some disastrous results. Especially when I flipped a hive over. But anyhow,I still jerk when I get stung. Not good but I have built up a little tolerance over the year and a half. Doeskin hurt as long and doesn't itch the next day like it did. 
I saw this German lady working bees on the internet and it was obvious she was getting tattooed . No veil,nothing,maybe a coat, I cant remember but anyhow do what is comfortable for you. I will still pop a coat and veil on if I am going to be in them for awhile.


----------



## Walt B (Jul 14, 2009)

As many others have said..."do what's comfortable for you". If you're working up courage to open your hives, get some protection. 

I was pretty ****y after hiving my syrup sprayed bees this spring...and I was the talk of the area, "There he was in a T Shirt with bees on his arms...". Next time I checked, not a problem until I reached at the front to change the entrance reducer: hadn't realized the bees are "home" now. I swelled up like the Michelin Man and itched for days. :doh:

I kept going at them with only a veil because I was "the bee guy". Well, I finally decided I'd rather be slow, confident, and "at ease" rather than "the bee guy". :thumbsup: My jacket should be arriving in a few weeks.

I will say that the last couple of times I was stung I didn't swell up as much or itch...but it could be the bees were just having an "off day". Played with beetle traps Saturday and they were quite the little ladies. :scratch:

Walt


----------



## DIXIEROADIE (Sep 5, 2009)

I think I will keep the suit after today ,I went and opened the hive and under the suit I had just shorts and a tee on,those girls were so mad they stung right through the suit,once done I made a decision no shorts anymore,I can take the sting but as mad as they ended up getting once I hit the bottom deep,you all can bee the bee masters,I sweat it out and be happy.Thanks love the info and the bee tales.


----------



## giant pumpkin peep (Mar 14, 2009)

I am a first year beek. No bee suit here. Jeans and a t-shirt. I do where a veil.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Standard operating procedure here is long khaki pants, tucked in the socks, light colored long sleeve shirt, sleeves rolled up(since early 1900's?). No gloves, always veil and smoker. We move frames allot , in more brisk manner than a hobbyist. To answer the "How", my best explanation is that the rate of motion , and volume of smoke used is set by how the bees react. An experienced person can BETTER sense the limits of what the bees will allow, and act accordingly. But some days. work must be done, and its "D*mn the torpedoes, full speed ahead". 150-200 stings in a day happens on occasion.

Roland


----------



## Josh Carmack (Dec 19, 2008)

When I was on my own with the bee's, and just starting, I had the full suit on, Terrified they were going to sting me all over, they didn't. stung my hands twice, thats it. The next time I wore synthetic material for gloves they ignored me. I was slow to take to them at first, it took more time and more experience, then I just went naked(no veil no suit no gloves) one day and now only wear a veil or suit when they sting me a few times first. here lately I just put the gloves and veil on first, as they have gotten quite testy in the last couple of weeks. Even after smoking, I take two or three stings each top I pop open.


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

I second the light colored clothing theory, for some reason they seem more aggitated when I wear a dark shirt and or dark pants. Light colors for me, and here in Florida when ur popping the tops on a hundred hives in July/August the suit is not really an option unless you want to fall out from heat exhaustion. Go with what your comfy with, and learn to read your bees. And just when you think you know...... you don't, they will throw ya for another loop. Welcome to beekeeping ENJOY.


----------



## Camp9 (Feb 7, 2006)

I don't where a suit, gloves or veil. My 10 year old son works them right with me the same way with no problem, now my second oldest son can't work them with out getting nailed by the bees when working them, not agressive but he seems to get their attention for some reason, and my oldest son who is 15 seems to be able to work them with me with out any problem. Sometimes I wonder if its a smell or something that a person has that makes some of us able to work them with out a suit while others have to cover every inch to keep them from driving you away.  

Camp


----------



## Slee (Jun 22, 2009)

I wear a veil but that is all. I will work the bees with what ever I have on that day. I swell when I get stung so that is the main reason for the veil.
Now my dog on the other hand get stung all the time. I have one hive that just hates him but he keeps on coming over when I work the bees.


----------



## Josh Carmack (Dec 19, 2008)

peacekeeperapiaries said:


> I second the light colored clothing theory, for some reason they seem more aggitated when I wear a dark shirt and or dark pants. Light colors for me, and here in Florida when ur popping the tops on a hundred hives in July/August the suit is not really an option unless you want to fall out from heat exhaustion. Go with what your comfy with, and learn to read your bees. And just when you think you know...... you don't, they will throw ya for another loop. Welcome to beekeeping ENJOY.


:applause:
Ohh that's absolutely a given, if anyone doesn't think that color has anything to do with, or the fabric type, then I invite you to open all my hives wearing a black or brown wool shirt. LOL, that would be really fun to watch.

I found out about wool. Used dark grey wool gloves a couple of years ago to open my hive. Took like ten stings to the hands all in one moment.


----------



## DIXIEROADIE (Sep 5, 2009)

I have an idea I will dye my suit the same color as the bees and add a stinger and just blend right in,They will think I am the master bee long live the king!


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Yea it is not a matter of bravado but comes from experience with the bees. I usually work my bees in gym shorts and a light colored tee, no gloves and no veil, smoke always. However, one can tell, with experience, when that is a bad idea. Just this week I had to "suit up" which means jeans, long sleeve tee and veil...near the end I even had to don my gloves. But a BIG key is to move slowly and deliberately knowing in advance what you are doing and what you are going to do next. Also I find if I take some extra time to carefully remove the covers (especially the inner) it keeps things calmer. That loud pop of the inner cover propolis letting loose tend to upset my girls right off the bat.


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

When I started beekeeping, I got a bunch of stuff from a retiring beekeeper. I got a beesuit with a zipon veil. I wore it one time, and thought I was going to die from heat stroke. After that, I wore jeans and a t-shirt only. After getting stung on the ears a couple times and discovering how difficult it is to remove stingers from your ears by yourself, I started wearing the veil draped over my baseball cap. (I don't like the plastic helmet hats.) 

I now have an Ultrabreeze jacket. I can still get a pretty good sweat going while wearing it, but it's quick and easy protection.

If I am working a small hive (like a nuc) I don't think anything of getting into it with no veil or anything. Bigger hives, and especially during a dearth, I want more protection. Good weather and a good flow on, and I can get away with less.

I rarely wear gloves. I find that I am much more gentle without gloves, and rougher when wearing gloves. Yesterday, a storm was approaching but I wanted to finish putting some patties in hives at one yard. I got stung once by one hive, and 3 stings at the next hive. I put my gloves on. I think experience tells you how much you need to be wearing.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Most of my forty-three plus years keeping bees I've done it with sneakers, shorts, and T-shirt. At first I tried using gloves, but they were just too awkward, uncomfortable and they seemed to aggravate the bees. I also tried using a veil with a hat and tied the drawstring to the belt loops on my pants. I quickly discovered that with my constitution the need to rapidly untie and remove the veil was too much effort - sometimes it could just take too long. 

Presently I am located in Tucson, Arizona where I marvel at those who regularly use a full bee suit. Most of the year it is just too darn hot for that type of clothing. I wear sneakers, shorts, and a light colored T-shirt, sometimes a long-sleeved T-shirt, I drop a hat and veil on only if the bees show definite interest in my face (they rarely do) - it is much easier to see what I am doing and to observe what I wish to see inside the hives without a veil obscuring the vision of my poor older eyes. I just let the veil hang loosely on my shoulders chest and back -- bees are rarely determined enough to find their way inside the veil. I still try to start my bee day at the crack-of-dawn and finish well before 9:00AM, otherwise if I need to wear a veil the sweat running down my face and into my glasses just complicates things too much.


----------



## Terry Small Jr (Aug 31, 2008)

I usually wear my Mann-Lake jacket & veil with Dickies white painter's pants. Leather gloves, always.

Today we (me & another guy) went through 3/4 of a 335 gallon tank of syrup. Typical day, typical # of bees.

At this rate, we just don't have the time to be careful. The gloves & jacket block most, but not all, stings.

You just have to get used to it. The tolerance you will build is impressive, but it takes work.

Everytime you get stung, just remember that you are becoming stronger.


----------



## Chick (May 21, 2009)

During the nector flow, you can get by with nothing, without too much trouble. But in the fall, when the nectar stops coming in, the bees get very protective of what they have. I poped a top a couple of days a go, from a hive I have worked all summer with noo trouble. they swarmed out of there and hit me 7 times, quicker than you can spit, and then chased me a couple of hundred yards, back to my house.


----------



## doc25 (Mar 9, 2007)

While I don't have the experience that the other beeks have here .... but let me say this, not wearing protective gear is a shortcut. Do you weld without a mask? I don't! Do you wear safety glasses when grinding? Do you wear gloves when pulling thorns? But it makes sense to work stinging insects without a veil and gloves? Nothing personal, but I don't think getting stung is some part of the ritual of keeping bees and would rather avoid it if possible.


----------



## bnatural (Aug 10, 2008)

I have an UltraBreeze suit that I wear whenever I do more than feed the hives. As the number of hives grows, the chances that one is going to be in a bad mood increases. Five years ago I had three hives. Right now I have 12 hives and 15 nucs. 

Earlier this year I opened one hive and they just exploded all over me. Looked like a sci-fi move on killer bees. They found an open spot, got into my suit and tagged me pretty good. But, that was the only time they did it. Since then that hive has been fine.

Dug down into a couple of hives yesterday to the bottom deeps. Robbing going on now and with that kind of disruption I figured they would be all over me. I could have worked those hives veiless for all they did - no head butting, no stings, nothing.

My point is that you never know and can never tell, even with an outside examination, when you are going to hit a 'hot' hive. So, I always wear my suit as a safety precaution. I don't mind a few stings, and they don't swell up anymore, but I don't want dozens of them.

Bill


----------



## bigbearomaha (Sep 3, 2009)

in my shorter time of experience, I have observed it comes down to about 3 things.

1) experience, as many here already said, it's about getting to know each hive and what the 'triggers' are for each one. I agree with the notion that each hive has it's own 'personality.

2) comfort-ability/tolerance. Each person has their own limits to what they can take, bot h mentally and physically in terms of stings and the idea of walking into thousands of loud buzzing bees. For some people, it can be quite scary.

3) he-man beekeepers club. Let's be honest, there is a sort of 'tough guy' machismo among some of our beekeepers. It makes them proud and feel confident when they know people are watching them walk into a cloud of bees with nothing more than shorts and a tshirt. No, I am not generally sweeping everyone, but there are the machos too.

Myself, I have had the experience of having bees get caught in my hair and they don't like it ( (I have long hair) so now, I tend to keep a veil around.. I tend not to wear gloves as my hands are big as it is and I don't like to be 'clumsy' around a hive, it only agitates them.. 

I have found that heavy denim jeans, with a rubber band or tie off at the bottoms around the top of my work boots and long sleeved denim shirt keeps them from getting into your clothes.

I think the best advice i have ever learned about working with bees is to move slowly, deliberately, know exactly what you are doing ( don't just go in and 'goof around' or get sidetracked. most of the time, you will be just fine.

Big Bear


----------



## JOHNYOGA2 (Sep 30, 2008)

I completely agree with Chick; During a full flow you have to work at getting stung, in the fall you have to work not to! That being said, I almost always wear a veil because getting stung in the face is no fun at all, ever.


----------



## DIXIEROADIE (Sep 5, 2009)

This is why this site rocks,yet get alot of info without the B.S. Iwould just be concerned if they were to go into alarm how many stings can a person take?I am well into the stings are just a small pain,I think the main part is I feel very confident when in the suit and working the hives,but I also go out without the suit and edge myself closer each time.I love watching the dance and a lot of other things the girls do,just trying to understand bee lingo is a brain twister.So it does not matter how many times you get stung you build up an immunity or still a chance of dropping dead with each sting? The stings do not seem to effect me other than the initial sting,I would just hate to get ****y and have my wife find me dead because I did not wear a suit, so how many stings does it take to put a person used to it?


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

doc25 said:


> While I don't have the experience that the other beeks have here .... but let me say this, not wearing protective gear is a shortcut. Do you weld without a mask? I don't! Do you wear safety glasses when grinding? Do you wear gloves when pulling thorns? But it makes sense to work stinging insects without a veil and gloves? Nothing personal, but I don't think getting stung is some part of the ritual of keeping bees and would rather avoid it if possible.



Exactly how I feel. 

I might be new to this but I remember last spring when everyone was talking about how gentle their bees were and not having to wear any protection. Now some of the same people are complaining about "hot" hives. I went back and forth for a while and finally decided to purchase a full suit and a nice pair of deer hide gloves. At first (early last spring) I thought it was overkill but when August came around, I changed my tune. The last few times I came back from visiting the hive I told my wife, "Thank goodness (uh, more like holy ****) I got a suit, them bees are everywhere!"

I took a few stings monkeying around with the hive when I first set it up. They hurt some and itched worse than a chigger rash for a week. It's not like I am fearful or scared, I would just rather not receive a sting if I can prevent it. I mean, why would anyone want to get stung?


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

Twenty plus years ago when I kept bees, I suited up all the time (Jeans, boots, ties around the ankles, long sleeved shirt, heavy gauntlet gloves, veil, smoker). Had to quit bees for a while, but restarted 4 years ago. now run 14 hives, building toward 40-50.

I rarely wear gloves now, though I do wear the rest. i don't care for stings on my face. I invite stings to my hands though. I probably average one sting per visit to the apiary. Most of the time none, sometimes two or three, thus the average. I read somewhere that bee venom is good for arthritis. having arthritis in my left thumb, I have discovered that yes, it does seem to help. The frustrating part is letting the bee finish the sting job, and then let the poison sac pump all the venom into me! LOLOL After all, if I'm going to get the treatment, and endure the pain from the initial hit, I just as well get the full dose. 

Now, will I deliberately cause a bee to sting me? nope. I'm not that fond of the experience....but I have been wishing they'd nail my right hand for a change, as I'm developing arthritis in my right index finger joint at the hand... LOLOL Strange as it seems, when I offer "the cure" to some friends with arthritis, they look at me as if I'm nuts! I don't understand why! :lpf:

So that's why I invite some stings... Scientific proof? Naw...but it seems to work. And maybe, Nabber86, that explains why some of us older beeks invite stings.
Regards,
Steven


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

If you gain some benefit (helps your arthritis) then that is reason enough. 

I guess that I was speaking in generalities to new beeks.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

The way I look at it is if you always suit up then there is no reason to respect your bees, no reason to be careful or gentle with them....because there is no repercussion if you aren't. Not even in the same ball park as wearing PPE while welding.....you will burn your eyes EVERY time you weld w/o a shield....I rarely get stung while checking my hives and like Steve said...when I do, that's good as well. As far as commercial beeking.....well that is a whole different story.


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

I knew somebody would infer that I wasnt being respectful or kind to my bees beacause I wear a suit, but that just isnt the case. 

I also dont think it is a good position to shame newbees into going in unprotected because the two arent really related at all.


----------



## DIXIEROADIE (Sep 5, 2009)

Yesterday I got stung through the suit and gloves,to me it is the unknown,not knowing for sure what would happen if the bee`s were all over me,part of thinks it would be cool,I worry about too many stings at once.I love and respect my girls and hate it when I smash any. I may get a different suit maybe a half jacket and some better gloves but I am not in any rush to do so.


----------



## bnatural (Aug 10, 2008)

NasalSponge said:


> The way I look at it is if you always suit up then there is no reason to respect your bees, no reason to be careful or gentle with them....because there is no repercussion if you aren't. Not even in the same ball park as wearing PPE while welding.....you will burn your eyes EVERY time you weld w/o a shield....I rarely get stung while checking my hives and like Steve said...when I do, that's good as well. As far as commercial beeking.....well that is a whole different story.


well, my goal is to have as little impact on the bees as possible, whenever I work them. I don't think I handle them any rougher than I would, if I were not wearing a suit. In fact, just the opposite when it comes to hives having a bad hair day. If I was taking stings left and right, I would probably move faster and either a) make a stupid mistake, like kill the queen, or b) bang them around in my haste and tick them off even more, or c) both. The time they got into my bee suit it took all my self control to keep moving at the same pace as I was getting stung and they were walking over my face. Would not want to experience that on a regular basis.

But, one of the cool things about beekeeping is that there are as many ways to do it as there are beeks.

Bill


----------



## Charlotte (Nov 4, 2008)

Well, maybe I am a wimp, but I see no point in getting stung. The only one that is going to suffer is me! I always wear a full suit, with jeans & a jean jacket underneath. I have much more confindence this way & have smoother movements. I can go about my inspection very methodically & at ease. And I always use smoke to open the hive. Once I am in, I don't smoke unless I have to. I always try to inspect when the weather is good & when bees are out foraging. VERY few stings this way. When I have been stung, it has been because I did something dumb & it was clearly my own fault. Although, my Russians are FAR more likely to get testy & faster than my carnies or italians. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## clarkfarm (Apr 13, 2009)

DixieRoadie -

Your question about building up immunity to bee stings has been answered in several good threads on this forum. As I recall, one was by a doctor. I cannot explain it like that poster did but there are apparently two kinds of immunity -- one is for localized reaction and one is for generalized reaction (Sorry, can't remember the terminology exactly). But it seems that multiple stings for most people help over time to lessen the localized effect -- the pain and swelling and itching. But you cannot assume from that that you have achieved general immunity. There have been posts on here by long time beekeepers that have had to either hang up the hive tool or try allergy shots because they had a life threatening reaction out of the blue from one sting. Don't mean to be a Chicken Little but forewarned is forearmed. 

Some of the posters here seem to take great pride in being able to take bee stings. A manly -- or womanly -- kind of thing. Fine, but none of them can say they are absolutely immune from danger. So wear as much or as little as makes you comfortable and able to enjoy your bees but don't knock what other people choose.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Sorry for the wording in my post....I was not attacking anyone who suits up nor was I inferring that newbees should not. I admit I am not the best at expressing myself. I always seem to figure a way to get in trouble. Again I apologize, I did not mean it as a personal attack.


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

Speaking for myself, I haven't considered any posting on this thread as a personal attack... we just have different opinions! :applause:

Now, about the "manly" or "amazonian" (Am I in trouble yet? :lpf art of taking a sting...personally I really don't like it. But it's part of the hobby, and part of dealing with arthritis!  I really admire those I've seen in videos who work their bees in shorts and t shirts and take sting after sting... I sure couldn't do that! And have no desire to learn! And I really hate it when my sweaty long sleeved shirt sticks to my back, and one of the gals decides to nail me right between the shoulder blades! 

It's like anything else, we grit our teeth and do what we have to do. Roses have thorns, honey bees have stingers.

Regards,
Steven


----------



## bnatural (Aug 10, 2008)

NasalSponge said:


> Sorry for the wording in my post.... I did not mean it as a personal attack.


Shucks, I didn't take it that way.

Bill


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

Nothing personal here either. It's all good.


----------



## nuke (Mar 12, 2008)

First year of keeping I wore the veil, jeans and long or short sleeve shirt. No gloves, no full suit. Only got stung 4 times even with working 6-7 times with a local commercial guy. The stings themselves don't bother me at all. But, I get a fairly good reaction when I get stung. All 4 of my stings were on my wrist tattoo and I swell up over a couple days all the way up to my armpit. Can't bend fingers, wrist, or elbow hardly at all. Since that is fairly important to my job and my other hobbys I wear gloves now. But, I definitely preferred working without gloves to working with. Easier to pick up frames and feel the bees under your fingers. When I get to retire and it doesn't matter so much if I can bend my arm for a few days I'm gonna go back to no gloves. With my reaction to stings I think I'll keep the veil on and the bees away from my face and neck though.
Have a great day,
Nuke


----------



## Terry Small Jr (Aug 31, 2008)

drobbins said:


> I think when you get real experienced you learn to move very slowly and methodically and you just get where you can go through a hive without disturbing them.


This is very true. Not slowly, but methodically. We spent today feeding pollen sub & syrup. Didn't get stung once. I've found that the more experience I get, the less I get stung. I'm sure I'm doing things that I don't even realize to keep the girls calm. More & more I find myself ditching the jacket on hot days for just my short-sleeve white T-shirt, gloves & veil. The tolerance I've built up helps a lot. Stings just don't hurt that much, or for very long.

Could it be that acting in a way that you're not afraid of the bees makes them not sting as much? My boss is convinced of this.


----------



## bnatural (Aug 10, 2008)

Terry Small said:


> Could it be that acting in a way that you're not afraid of the bees makes them not sting as much? My boss is convinced of this.


My guess is that there are at least a couple of factors at work.

One is the psychological effect on the beek. Acting as if you are not afraid implies, at least to me, that you DON'T move jerkily and in a manner upsetting to the bees, so they don't get as ticked off. Also, it puts the person in a state to focus more on what they are doing ("Hey, I CAN do this!"), again, ticking off the bees less.

Two has to do with pheromones. Fear pheromone is picked up by other mammals, dogs for example. I don't think bees pick up on it as fear, per se, but I think they are programmed to react to any scents that signal a potential invader, especially mammalian (like bear). So, they can respond to fear pheromones (and other pheromones), body odor, musk colognes/perfumes, shampoo/conditioner, etc. For the same reason, they appear not to like darker colors and wool, again, things similar to an animal, in this case a bear's fur.

We all give off different '****tails' of pheromones/scents. I think this is one of the reasons that some people seem to rile the bees up more often than others. I have a guy that works for me in the office and, if we go out and stand by the bee hives (like 20 feet away, not on top of them), within a minute or two, at least one will start buzzing him. They do not bother me. I've watched him get stung right on the leg while just standing there (With me telling him that the bees won't bother him, duh). Two guys, side by side, one reliably gets buzzed, the other not. True, I have more experience, but we were not working the bees, just standing there some distance off. From some of the posts I have read here, I think this reaction may happen to a lot of people.

Unrelated to this are scents that actually are attractive to bees, like fruity, sweet-smelling perfumes and hair care products. This summer, the farmer, who plants feed corn on some of my land, was out working with his entire family regrading the farm road. His teenage daughter, who was working alongside her brothers about 50 feet from the hives, got bees in her hair and left the scene in a hurry. No stings, but her brothers were glad she left, because they said the bees stopped bothering them after she was gone. I asked what she used for her hair (long, blond), and it was a strawberry-smelling shampoo and conditioner. Her brothers, being guys with buzz cuts, just used soap.

So, I do not have any papers to cite or scientific evidence to back my theory, just putting my thoughts out there.

Terry, you were one of the people of whom I was going to ask a related question, when things calmed down harvest/extraction-wise. I think I will put it in another thread.

Bill


----------



## Cedar Hill (Jan 27, 2009)

Haven't seen this mentioned. What about the beek (hobbyist or sideliner) who has kept bees so long, has developed his working technique so well that he has not gotten stung in years? Has learned not to open hives on rainy or cloudy days, early a.m. or late p.m.,(all triggers to avoid) etc. etc. After years of not getting stung while working his bees, what happens to his immunity? Should he wear a full suit? I do whenever I am asked to examine someone else's hive for the club. Someone else's bees don't know my pheromones and may be more susceptible to change in temper. It may also be the person opening the hive who is responsible for the sting reactions of onlookers. Have heard of elderly beekeepers keeling over while working their bees. Sudden or gradual loss of immunity to stings? No suit, at home with someone around, full suit otherwise.


----------



## Lil Grain of Rice (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm a first year beek and tried going gloveless, got stung in about 5 seconds flat. That experiment can wait  I always wear a veil. I don't see any reason to take even the slimmest chance I get stung on the eyes. 

I can totally appreciate those who are working in the southern states not wanting to wear gear. Even up here in summer it can be ridiculous working the hives some days. I think dripping on the bees upsets them. I could see losing the jacket and gloves someday, but I don't think ever the veil.

My question is this: does anyone who goes without a veil NOT use a smoker? I pretty much never smoke. Started because I couldn't keep the **** thing lit, and my girls seem calm enough that I don't see any need now anyways. I can bee brush them off a frame and not smoke, be in the hive for an hour (I am a first year beek, whaddya want?), and not get stung. But anyways, is using smoke the real key to going without the clothes?


----------



## tgmjohn (Sep 9, 2009)

The smoker is your control. Period. I have seen a queen breeder, go in to the brood chamber, pull a frame of eggs and put it back together and never get even one of these little stinging critters, mad. Your smoker is the ticket. Every guard bee in the area you are working, including the adjacent hives, are your enemies. Smoke every door, any holes in hives, and keep the guard bees smoked. It is the only way.
John G


----------



## scdw43 (Aug 14, 2008)

I am keeping a friends bees while he is in Afghanistan they are in a yard with my other bees. The first time I opened them up they ate me up, but just today I shook some bees off of two combs to add to a swarm I caught 3 days ago, no stings, they did not even get mad. I guess I didn't introduce myself properly the first time.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

I always use smoke.


----------

